# Sweet Cakes Fragrance Oils



## dianne70

Hi...does anyone out there use Sweet Cakes Fragrance Oils?  Do you recommend them?  Thankyou


----------



## marghewitt

I love them! I use several of thier FO regularly. Thier Gardenia and Bay Rum are my favorite.


----------



## Lynnz

I adore the baby bath type, Mango tea is really nice as well, have heard lots of good things about the true rose as well but not personally tried it.


----------



## Mandarin

SC has the most magnificent oils that I have ever used. They ARE pricey. My absolute favorites are Blueberry, Black Raspberry, True Rose, Mandarin Orange, Peony, and Musk.  I cannot say enough good things about SC oils.  I was such a skeptic years ago because their oils are costly.  However, I believe it is no coincidence that my best selling scents by far are ALWAYS from SC.


----------



## dianne70

Thanks everyone.....have just discovered that someone in Australia sells some of these.....I may have to try some of them....I have been buying Fragrances from Brambleberry, and are very happy with them, but I am always up for trying new ones out!


----------



## Relle

Dianne, NCS and Heirloom stock S/C, NCS is a bit cheaper,we don't have the variety available O/S.


----------



## RocknRoll

I use sweet cakes Bay Rum and its the best! I use their oils all the time


----------



## paillo

Ah, interesting to know about the Bay Rum FO. I get so many requests for bay rum, and I have to admit I HATE it! This may help change my mind


----------



## RocknRoll

paillo said:


> Ah, interesting to know about the Bay Rum FO. I get so many requests for bay rum, and I have to admit I HATE it! This may help change my mind


 
I have to say its a cusomer fav and always has been! It's ok. not my fav but i make to sell mostly


----------



## Lilahblossom

FlowerBomb is the Bomb!! I used it for Hp at Christmas to give to granddaughter. It does darken but who cares?? The fragrance is out of this world if you like flowers.


----------



## marghewitt

Okay after reading all the reply's I just placed an order for the Flowerbomb, Mango Tea, Rosemary Mint for soap and some Mango lip balm flavor. :-D


----------



## Lilahblossom

Just wondering if you tried the Flowerbomb yet from sweetcakes?


----------



## marghewitt

I have used it in lotion, hand cream and hairconditioner and it is amazing! Everyone loves it. I ordered more so I could make soap but have not gotten it yet. I have to laugh becuase the girl that sits next to me at work just keeps opening her jar of hand cream and sniffing it all day long


----------



## kharmon320

I used to use SC exclusively about 13-14 years ago because they were the only ones I really knew about on the web.  I was always very pleased with the fragrances.  I remember having Bay Rum and liking it, but haven't ordered from them since I restarted "soaping" about 2 years ago.  I may have to bite the bullet and pay the higher prices.


----------



## hippiechick1970

I've been trying for hours to get on their website! Does anyone know iif it's down??!:-x


----------



## kmarvel

dianne70 said:


> Hi...does anyone out there use Sweet Cakes Fragrance Oils?  Do you recommend them?  Thankyou




My sister uses their EO's and FO's and loves them.  I have tried a couple and was pleased also.  I use Camden-Grey usually because they are little cheaper in prices.

Kathie


----------



## jenneelk

I only use their naturals since I have so many other fragrances from other places. I just got an order in a few days ago and happened to buy the true rose mentioned on here. lol
I bought it since a few requested rose and I needed to order for SC anyways and they had one. It's def. the most pleasant I have tried and I dislike rose a lot.


----------



## kmarvel

Blend it with the Lime EO.  Really nice!!


----------



## jenneelk

Kmarvel.. Was that for my post? The rose and lime?


----------



## cmzaha

I absolutely love their Sage, Sweetgrass & Cedar


----------



## Soap Techniques

I love their Peony Petals, Mango Tea and Black Raspberry.


----------



## lisamaliga

I adore Sweet Cakes FO's. If you're looking for a cucumber FO that sticks, try the Econocuke.


----------



## Bex1982

Ive used them in the past. I like their tomato leaf one.


----------



## kmarvel

Jennee, lol no.  It was for someone who was thinking of buying the Bay Rum.  I blend it with Lime and it is wonderful.


----------

